# New possible species



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2016)

Congratulations to John Murphy, of whom I've sometimes butted heads with (but then, who don't I?) but was still gracious enough to share his data with me and even ask for some input. If this gets accepted (which I have to admit I do support at least some of it), means we now get to see the Colombian tegu species complex begin to be separated out into distinctly different species.
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0158542


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh cool!


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very very interesting.


----------



## AlexPalmer (Aug 10, 2016)

As a scientist, albeit in a different field (I study extinct amphibians, but keep a B&W at home), PLoS One is considered to be a top-grade journal, not on the level of Nature of Science, but I don't think either of those would care a whole lot about species discrimination of a relatively low-profile lizard either. Their genome sequencing methodology is sound, and their sample size for morphological comparisons is quite sound.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 15, 2016)

You know, literally in the course of the past 2 nights, I got sucked into reading and (attempting) understanding biological taxonomy as a whole. The entire concept of it fascinates me. In probably 2 hours of researching, I came to find that biological classification is something that cant be easily figured out or summed up. I still know next to nothing about the science behind taxonomy, but I at least now know the basic hierarchy of organisms, as well as a handful of common families within the squagmatic order (Which is miles ahead of what i knew 2 days ago)

That being said, Im glad to have found this thread, and cant wait to see more developments in this. I'm gonna now try and understand this journal haha.


----------

